# Hello from Sunny Key West



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Just thought I would pop in and say hello to you all from sunny Key West. Weather her has been phenominal! Yesterday hit 29.4C (85F) and am slowly getting tanned. Been an interesting stay at the hotel (Marriott Courtyard). There is a private beach here and looking into the crystal clear water I have been watching horseshoe crabs mating, barracuda swimming aroung (about 30 or so centimeters long) and some sort of salt water catfish, needless to say I have decided not to take a swim in the water LOL. Small lizards and some sort of iguana a little under 2 feet long can be seen occasionally from my patio off my hotel room. They are gutsy little things. I was able to get well within a meter of the little guys. Trying to get a shot of the iguana, got one of the little emerald green lizard though. There is also a small nurse shark in the little inlet here that I am trying to get video of. Turns out that the area behind the hotel where our beach is located is a aquatic animal nursey, thus the wildlife and the fact that none of the seaweed and other algeas are removed. Meanwhile I am looking at the magrove roots and grape caulpera and thinking of the quick buck I could make by bringing some of that home LOL. Ah well, can't import the stuff back to Canada.

Pics will eventually be posted once I can get captures from my video.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like you are enjoying yourself


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds awesome!! I'll have to go there one day and work on my tan!! Hahaha

enjoy the rest of the trip!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohhh nice Knave! Sounds so wonderful :3


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Slowly getting the pics from the trip up on my facebook page. Currently have a pair of pics of a dolphin frolicking in front of a Disney Cruise ship leaving Key West. Link to the album located below.

  

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=138170&id=720614132


----------

